# Server connect  problem



## Nanaki (22. Mai 2002)

Also:
Wenn ich einen FTP Server aufmache habe ich ein kleines Problem. Niemand kann zu mir connecten.

Ich nutze DSL und sitze hinter einem Edimax-Router. Ich weis aber meine Internet-IP. Schätze es liegt an der Firewall des Routers.

Kann mir hierbei jemand helfen oder den sagen warum zu mir niemand connecten kann?


----------



## Arne Buchwald (22. Mai 2002)

Hallo,

Router sollten (ich sage extra "_sollten_") so eingestellt sein, dass sie erstmal alles von außen blocken, sprich keinen Datentransfer ins LAN zulassen.
Normalerweise solltest du z.B. mit einem speziellen Konfigurationsprogramm einzelne Ports öffnen und forwarden können.


----------



## dahead (27. Mai 2002)

*qwertz*

ich kenn jemand, der hat auch einen ftp-server laufen. bei ihm kann jemand mit flashfxp connecten, ich kann NICHT mit wsftp oder flashfxp zu ihm connecten, obwohl pw und un alles richtig ist.

der fehler bei mir: timeout.

lösung habe ich keine. evtl. funktioniert aber ein anderer ftp-client (so als notlösung...).

was ist denn der genaue fehler des ftp-clienten?


----------



## GuenterS (11. Juni 2003)

Bei vielen FTP Client Programmen, kann man einen sogenannten "Passive" Mode verwenden. Vielleicht hast Du damit mehr Erfolg beim Verbinden zu dem FTP Server deines Bekannten.


----------



## yellowpixel (11. Juni 2003)

Du muesst den FTP Port auf dich routen. (Frag mich jetzt nicht welcher das ist) 
Zudem musst du den Firewall vom Router ganz abschalten oder den Port freigeben.

[edit] Port 21! angaben ohne Gewähr  [/edit]


----------

